# Cockatiel chick attacked by mother



## estimalucida (May 17, 2011)

I have 3 cockatiel chicks mother has pecked the oldest now it has no beak and markings on its back i have fostered the other two under my budgies with chicks have i done the right thing as this is my first time at breeding cockatiels


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's horrible! What will happen to the injured baby?

The budgies might be able to foster the uninjured tiel chicks, at least for a while. Here are some links talking about it:
http://www.justanswer.com/bird-vet/28xar-budgie-couple-foster-cockatiel-egg.html (scroll down a lot)
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110216094625AAAAoSb
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/showthread.php/64333-budgie-raising-cockatiel!!!
http://ezinearticles.com/?Cockatiel-Egg-Fostering&id=4858823


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

You may have to handfeed. Do you have handfeeding formula?


----------



## estimalucida (May 17, 2011)

debbie05 said:


> you may have to handfeed. Do you have handfeeding formula?


no wouldnt know where to start


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how old are the chicks now?
did i understand you correctly ...one baby has no beak because of the attack..has it eaten anything or can it?
are they being plucked or down right attacked?
can anyone show you how to hand feed the severely injured ones if needed?
is dad hurting chicks if not move mom to new cage and let dad raise babies in current cage


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can dad help them out


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

do you have an extra cage to put mom in so dad can look after the chicks if mom is the only one hurting chicks...he can do it alone raising them if he had to..you could assist hand feed chicks with him too.
if they are aprox 2 wks old your chicks
the mother might want to make a new clutch of babies "double clutching"
so shes hurting these little ones to get them out of nestbox but their not learning she wants them out of there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure there is a thread on single dad i think 

here it is http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16865&highlight=single


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how are the chicks doing today?


----------



## estimalucida (May 17, 2011)

mitch2006 said:


> how are the chicks doing today?


the one thats been attacked is dead i fostered the other two chicks under budgies i have cockatiels are breeding in my avairy they are 3 days old the crops are empty on the chicks shall i put nest box in a parrot cage i have and put the mother in with them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not the mother if she's the one attacking...only the father. Putting the mother back would probably mean death for the other two babies.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

no put dad in with babies...he can care for the babies and feed them by himself


mom will kill themdont put any babies with her
to be honest i wouldn't ever breed that female again 
out of fear she'd kill the whole clutch of chicks again

im sorry if i sound too harsh but with a female who severely hurts or kills a chick it is not advisable to breed her...only keep her as a pet

id pair the male with another female next breeding season or two away...

hope this helps


----------



## estimalucida (May 17, 2011)

I think the problem was with one of my budgies not letting the cockatiels in nest box put nest box back up removed budgie now cock and hen are back in nest box will check in morning but they had food in there crop i have tiels and budgies in avairy but budgies are in breeding cages while they have young the others are in the avairy i have two tiel nesting boxes up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldnt keep budgies in with cockatiels since they are really nasty to the tiels especially if chicks are involved


----------

